# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  BASIX - does PCA actually check for compliance?

## dim

Hi All, 
My architect has designed an extension to my house and the BASIX certificate he did requires that I have adjustable awnings be put in and also the new part of the house needs to be supplied with Instantaneous Gas Hot Water.  I didnt bother changing it then as it would only delay and complicate the DA process. I didnt really want any sort of awnings and found out that Instaneous gas hot water was not a good choice.  
Just wondering (if the local council is the certifier) if the PCA will actually require that the awnings and gas instantaneous hot water be installed before they issue the occupation certificate? The job has already started and the builder tells me that I can get away with installing a new instantaneous hot water unit by by connecting new pipes to an existing conventional cylindrical gas hot water system. 
How can I avoid having to install adjustable awnings? Or at least change the awnings to external blinds. Has anyone had similar experience with this? 
Thanks and regards,
dim

----------


## Danny

I cannot answer your specific questions as it is a wait and see situation but I can say that tens of thousands of new homes are built each year that do not comply with the required star rating and for compliance with all BCA regulations but are passed by inspectors.

----------

